# wats the best broadband in chennai



## nutcracker (Dec 26, 2007)

hi there
could anyone suggest me the best available broadband in chennai please
thanx in advance


----------



## techtronic (Dec 26, 2007)

BSNL Dataone is the best. If feasibility exists then Airtel is also a viable option
*Dataone Tariffs* - *bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm
*Airtel Broadband Tariffs* - *www.airtel.in/ForYou_ChooseCircle.aspx?path=1/9/146


----------



## tharun518 (Dec 26, 2007)

I think BSNL is best . They have recently lunched 2.4Mbps internet at Rs.250/month. It is EVDO system a wirelles connectivity. Just like Tata's and reliance plug to surf. It is a portable USB modem. From image of it visit
*forgotforum.com/forum/index.php?topic=9.msg10#msg10


----------



## piyush gupta (Dec 26, 2007)

BSNL is best working here in chennai for me

used to download 3-4 movies per day...


----------



## nutcracker (Dec 29, 2007)

piyush gupta said:


> BSNL is best working here in chennai for me
> 
> used to download 3-4 movies per day...



hi there
thanks for your suggestion could u tell me wat tariff u r using and how long do they take to connect please is there any website i could search for more information.
thank u


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 29, 2007)

Go for Airtel.may be costly but if something goes wrong,Bsnl wont hear yöü..but Airtel will respond withing hours..better go for Airtel,in Çhèññäì its quite good too.


----------



## qadirahmed (Dec 29, 2007)

yes Naveen is rite.......

Go to Airtel....

In Data one no one will hear u......


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 29, 2007)

Also heard hathway in Çhèññäì giving cheap broadband connection...heard that 256 for 500 unlimited..someone confirm...its unofficial it seems.like after yöü get the connection they tell yöü this plan it seems.someone confirm.


----------



## hahahari (Dec 29, 2007)

GEt airtel 256 unlimited its the best might have lower speeds compared to BSNl but the amount of reliablity is high and they have excellent customer support.......if only they had 2MBps unlimited at such good prices ppl wont go for nothing but airtel 

btw I am from chennai so I speak out of experience in the locality.
Goodluck


----------

